# Just Harleigh<3



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, another post from me! Haha. Today we went outside because it was rather "cool" at 90 degrees. She needed some exercise and I needed to take a break from homework, so I had to take her out and I had to take pictures! lol Anyways here are some pictures of my girl! =)

_Can you throw the ball please?_









_Blurry, but she gets intense with her fetching!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Yes, I see that ball.... Can I have it?_









_Brining out her inner Pointer _









_I'm comin' Mom!_









_I <3 her_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_What? Do I have something on my face? Why are you staring at me like that?_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Hmmm... What is this?_

















_Hehe... She looks so cute!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_She likes to stalk her tennis ball before unsuspectingly pouncing on it_









_Are you comin' Mom? I'm ready to go inside already!!_









BTW, I attribute her gorgeous coat (well I think its gorgeous, haha) and excessive energy all to her diet. Thank you RAW diet!!! :biggrin:

The end!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

awwwwww she is gorgeous! She looks so healthy and happy. Perfect.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> awwwwww she is gorgeous! She looks so healthy and happy. Perfect.


Thank you!  She really is ALWAYS happy, there are very few pictures I have of her where she is pouting :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a very pretty girl! She looks like she keeps you on your toes. :wink:

ETA: I WISH I lived in a place where 90 degrees was the temp when it cooled down.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> ETA: I WISH I lived in a place where 90 degrees was the temp when it cooled down.


You're crazy! I think anything above 75 is living in HELL LOL


----------

